# Board quality



## G83 (Nov 19, 2012)

Anyone noticed the chunks of glass and nails in sheets of board?


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

Never seen that, explain more and take pictures


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Show me a good board ! And I'll throw some glass and nails in it just to even things out!!:yes:


----------



## Deerhunter_28 (Oct 9, 2014)

Regular weight USG 5/8 fire code not light weight is good board.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

G83 unless i have bottled some one over the face and spilled nails out my bag hasnt happened yet u need a new supplier buddy


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:whistling2:Certainteed W/P. I hung it face out. Maybe I mucked up !

I should have hung it back side out! The face was a rippled mess..No prime would have hid those ripples ..I HAD to l5 it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Some supplies really don't give a chit ! Like the board ain't bad enough as It is!!! Lets beat it all to hell!!! Fn Idiots!! :whistling2:


----------

